# Dog Allergic to EVERYTHING you could think to feed!



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just got my Greer Allergy Panel Results back. The scale is as follows:

>=300 unusually high
80 to 299 significant
0 to 79 questionable, especially if found in pet's environment

Since this is part of the test was food, I can't do immunotherapy obviously. The only option is to avoid the foods that Jack is allergic to. Here is his what he was tested for (please not, this test was not all inclusive and he could be allergic to other food items):


Milk 1074
Beef 322
Venison 321
Lamb 285
Kangaroo 249
Beet Pulp 223
Liver 214
Rabbit 212
Chicken 210
Duck 201
Turkey 151
Brewer's Yeast 151
Pork 138
Fish 130
Wheat 118
Rice 117
Potato 106
Corn 91
Egg 73
Pinto Beans 66
Oats 55
Barley 32
Flaxseed 23
Soybean 3

Jack is currently on TOTW Pacific Stream, but the vet says in the long term its best to get him on something closer to the "0" range. So, I thought about feeding him bison, but the vet said that interacts with beef. Not sure what the point of mentioning that was, since he obviously does not eat beef at all anymore, but maybe he would be allergic to bison? I can't think of any other protein that isn't listed above. I would imagine switching to a raw diet wouldn't help if he's allergic to the meat. We came to the conclusion that grains are low on the list since I changed him to a grain free diet earlier this year. The vet mentioned possible switching to hydrolyzed kibble in the future, but to just keep on TOTW while we see how he reacts to immunotherapy. 

Has anyone else ever seen this in a dog? Jack's only 6 months, so he apparently inherited all of this mess from his parents (and who knows who they are). I'm trying to keep a thread about my experience with all of this here.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Ohhh.............poor Jack! With the immunotherapy will he possibly be able to eat a little of what is on that list? I feel soooo bad for him.

I have been really studying dog foods for some time now. It seems like just about everything on that list is in many dog foods. I am going over to read the other link you have posted.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

How is he doing on pacific stream? I don't know of any other protein sources. As a last resort I would say try a vegetarian food. But then again it is said that meat in the raw form doesn't cause allergies like cooked does.


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

The immunotherapy will help with grasses, trees, mites, and molds (which is primarily what is in the serum). Once his itching calms down from those, we will see how much of his allergies is really food based. I will post all of the results later. Trying to get my coupons together for Harris Teeter super doubles tomorrow!!


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

He seems to be doing fairly well on it, but I think my opinion may be a bit skewed. He was itching like crazy and I was convinced it was not his food. He then begin taking Temaril P and his itching stopped completely, then we got the results back. So, his itching seems to have been the result of a lot of different things (he is allergic to grass, mites - very bad , mold - very bad, trees, different insects).


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

good grief lol I wonder if you could find raw meats that are different? in my area for example I can buy premade raw dog foods in like Alpaca and Pheasent. 

my my allergy dog is allergic to like chicken, beef etc.. I just switched her food from fish to Bison and she is reacting to it, so it may very well be too close to beef for her, I never even thought of that lol


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you can also get raw ostrich as a protein source. Poor dog! I hope you find something that works. My mom's dog has to take Temeril P from time to time. It really does calm down the itching.


----------



## firehawk (Jul 31, 2011)

According to my allergist, who helped me with my own food allergies, testing for allergies at the height of what he called an allergic reactive cycle, you get all kinds of positive results for things that may not be problematic in isolation. When the immune system is feeling under attack it goes into overdrive and starts reacting to literally every foreign thing it encounters. His suggestion was 8 weeks of an extremely limited ingredient diet consisting of fresh, unprocessed foods, and then to add foods back at the rate of 1 per week. It seemed like it took forever, but we were able to pare my allergen list from seeming like I was allergic to everything down to just 5 or 6 main problem foods.

I would guess the dog equivalent of that would be a short term 2 or 3 ingredient raw diet until the allergy symptoms are relieved, then add back foods starting with the ones he was least reactive to. So possibly a single raw protein source and 2 raw veggies, like maybe fresh pumpkin (which is dirt cheap right now) and green beans for a few weeks until his immune system calms down.


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

Firehawk, I sent your post to my vet. I think that makes a lot of sense! We also just purchased training for Jack and the trainer has his dogs on raw diets to overcome allergies, so we will talk with him as well. Thanks for the advice!


----------

